# Gillo G1 and G2



## buckleb (Jun 23, 2019)

Any ? info - considering this as well


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Old post, new answer ..


G1 has been the first one in our range and after 5 years from creation it has evolved to be --- the same ...but in M version with plastic molded grip in Black color ABS for RH , and 3D printed ABS for LH. Around 1350 g mass weight still.

G2 is recently changed to G2K, from forged with 3D printed grip and 3 pairs of plastic plugs to Black color ABS molded grip, no more plastic plugs but fully machined structure. Around 1260 g mass Weight.

In terms of balance to the vertical axe, G1 is still a bit better than G1; G2 structure is simpler and slimmer. so cheper to make but still with some limits to the BB weights that can be suspended to the 4 x M4 holes on its sides and a suggested poundage limit of 42# OTF. 

Manufacturing tolerancies remain the same for both riser, but we are proud to say that at present both products are made to the lower limit of tolerance on 95% of production (G1 is tested 100% on strightenss and parallelism of pockets, G2 30% on stigtness and 100% on parallelism of pockets=twisting) 

Yes, in theory we should increase price of the G2K as presently it is amuch better product than its price tells. (small advertising)


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

The G2 was forged and this G2K is fully machined. Please explain the difference. Thanks


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

A machined riser is 100% CNC milled from a rectangular billet of aluminium, while a forged one needs a forging mold that deforms an aluminium bar, then also needs milling to finish all sufaces. Faster to make with less material. 
Basically forging compresses aluminium and so makes stronger structures, but it is quite difficult to get to tight tolerancies in strighness and pocket parallelism from a forged riser, and also anodiziong is quite critycal because of the forged surfaces. So it is considered a cheaper process to make medium-low cost products in large quantities.
Considering difficulties in keeping our granted tolerancies with the forging process, since some months we have already changed the G2 production to full milling, despite cost increase, and now 100% of G2K 25 RH/LH and G2K 23 RH are full CNC milled.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Thank-you for clearing this up for me.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

Vittorio said:


> Old post, new answer ..
> Yes, in theory we should increase price of the G2K as presently it is a much better product than its price tells. (small advertising)


The G2 is an incredible riser!!


----------



## ibboone (Nov 10, 2015)

Makes me want to buy me a new G2K riser. 
I really like my old G2 riser. Thanks for the update. 

Dan


----------



## Mike Lawless (Sep 6, 2017)

ibboone said:


> Makes me want to buy me a new G2K riser.
> I really like my old G2 riser. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Dan


I'm with ya on that Dan. I've had my G2 for a about a year. I'd like to get a G2K before the price jumps up! Not because I am dissatisfied with the G2 in any way. I think it's a "For Life" riser. But just because!


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Mike Lawless said:


> I'm with ya on that Dan. I've had my G2 for a about a year. I'd like to get a G2K before the price jumps up! Not because I am dissatisfied with the G2 in any way. I think it's a "For Life" riser. But just because!


Don't worry, no price increase for the G2 is forecasted on the coming months .

Save money for the new (top of our range) GT-25, coming in November !


----------



## rle9599 (Jul 15, 2019)

What is the GT-25?


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

rle9599 said:


> What is the GT-25?


The GT-25 is the new Gillo recurve riser that comes out in November.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> A machined riser is 100% CNC milled from a rectangular billet of aluminium, while a forged one needs a forging mold that deforms an aluminium bar, then also needs milling to finish all sufaces. Faster to make with less material.
> Basically forging compresses aluminium and so makes stronger structures, but it is quite difficult to get to tight tolerancies in strighness and pocket parallelism from a forged riser, and also anodiziong is quite critycal because of the forged surfaces. So it is considered a cheaper process to make medium-low cost products in large quantities.
> Considering difficulties in keeping our granted tolerancies with the forging process, since some months we have already changed the G2 production to full milling, despite cost increase, and now 100% of G2K 25 RH/LH and G2K 23 RH are full CNC milled.


I am going to show my CJO archers this since they ask me the difference. I knew and can explain (My late father was a metallurgical engineer) but your explanation is easy to understand. I have bought several GI, G2, and G2K (23 and 25 risers) for my archers and they all are excellent products. I have a red G2K hopefully coming from LAS soon and I picked up a lightly used GQ23 a few weeks back-. One of our new archers-started in June, took first at US field in cub division BB-her score would have been second in Cadet (same course and distances)-she is shooting the G2K in 25" with Galaxy 30 pound medium limbs


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> I am going to show my CJO archers this since they ask me the difference. I knew and can explain (My late father was a metallurgical engineer) but your explanation is easy to understand. I have bought several GI, G2, and G2K (23 and 25 risers) for my archers and they all are excellent products. I have a red G2K hopefully coming from LAS soon and I picked up a lightly used GQ23 a few weeks back-. One of our new archers-started in June, took first at US field in cub division BB-her score would have been second in Cadet (same course and distances)-she is shooting the G2K in 25" with Galaxy 30 pound medium limbs


Jim, our risers are "evolutionary", not "revolutionary", as with more than 20 years of experience in risers design, we know perfectly what can work and what can't, in all terms, for them. So, we move the design step by step from one solution to another, keeping things that have proven working as stable as possible, and retail price as reasonable as possible, but ever looking for a bit more from same billet of Aluminum. Since the beginning we have granted to our dealers that our risers will stay in our catalog for at least 5 years, and 5 years from introduction of G1-25 have now passed, but it is still there, and will last much longer. It is an evolutin fo the Best Zenit design, that was an evolution of Hoyr Radian, that was an evolution of Spigarelli 1300. But now we are evolving our own risers too, and the GQ is an evolution form the G1, and the GT will be an evolution (revolution?) from the GQ. All our rises will anyhow continue their life in their specific range of use, untill people will like them. Thanks for your appreciation to our work.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Vittorio said:


> Jim, our risers are "evolutionary", not "revolutionary", as with more than 20 years of experience in risers design, we know perfectly what can work and what can't, in all terms, for them. So, we move the design step by step from one solution to another, keeping things that have proven working as stable as possible, and retail price as reasonable as possible, but ever looking for a bit more from same billet of Aluminum. Since the beginning we have granted to our dealers that our risers will stay in our catalog for at least 5 years, and 5 years from introduction of G1-25 have now passed, but it is still there, and will last much longer. It is an evolutin fo the Best Zenit design, that was an evolution of Hoyr Radian, that was an evolution of Spigarelli 1300. But now we are evolving our own risers too, and the GQ is an evolution form the G1, and the GT will be an evolution (revolution?) from the GQ. All our rises will anyhow continue their life in their specific range of use, untill people will like them. Thanks for your appreciation to our work.


Thanks-there is a reason that I have several of my kids shoot your risers-I am lending one to a 29year old lady-a student of a friend of mine, who has some talent but is using a cheap wood handle NON ILF TD bow and wants something better


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

TER said:


> The GT-25 is the new Gillo recurve riser that comes out in November.


Like


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Is there more information for GT25?

How is it different than the G1 G2 GQ?

Is it a good time to buy a G1 now?

Thx~


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

kentsabrina said:


> Is there more information for GT25?
> 
> How is it different than the G1 G2 GQ?
> 
> ...


Drop "Vittorio" a message. He is out here often and can explain things better than anyone else.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

At the end, quite often the difference goes to the basic rooths: cosmetic and price

Yes, it is a good moment to buy the G1, as we have dropped sugegested price for it from September 1 (may be not all dealers are following our suggestions, yet).


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Vittorio said:


> At the end, quite often the difference goes to the basic rooths: cosmetic and price
> 
> Yes, it is a good moment to buy the G1, as we have dropped sugegested price for it from September 1 (may be not all dealers are following our suggestions, yet).


Thx 

If I want to use the upcoming UFO side bar mount, will the new GT25 be compatible?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

kentsabrina said:


> Thx
> 
> If I want to use the upcoming UFO side bar mount, will the new GT25 be compatible?


UFO V-Bar system has been exactly designed to squize the best for recurve -Olympic shooting from the new GT riser, but it is back compatible to GQ and G2 risers too.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Vittorio said:


> kentsabrina said:
> 
> 
> > Thx
> ...


Thx


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

As a mechanical engineer I always like Vittorio’s responses. Engineering is always about compromises - forging vs machining from a block. Never seems to get mentioned but from a performance standpoint forged automotive wheels are better than hose machined from a block - topically will bend vs crack on impact, yes it’s a different application with different requirements but in general I would not look down on a well made forged prodiuct.
With a price drop, I’m likly to pick up a G1 soon, not because I think it will add points, but just to try something new, and I like what Vittorio seems to be doing.
Paul


----------



## #Gillogoldmedal (Aug 20, 2017)

We have just made a small summary about results from GILLO archers during last main WA competitions: WA 3D World Championships in Canada and WAE Field European Championships in Slovenja. 

Also to mention that many other archers from several different nations including Ireland, Iceland, Italy and Great Britain have used our Risers and Stabilizers (with GS8 stabs and GT and G2 risers as well) going some time very close to the medal zone. 

Table talks by itself, but we want to add that limbs used with our risers to get medals in BB have been from Win & Win, MK, Uukha, Hoyt 









Pictures of all archers mentioned are available on our FB page https://www.facebook.com/gillogoldmedal/


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

Is there any reason Vittorio why you could not have the same results with target shooters?


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

tooold said:


> Is there any reason Vittorio why you could not have the same results with target shooters?


GILLO risers are very common in target shooting in Italy , and getting medals also in other parts of the world. Our stabilizers are also becoming more and more popular and winners among recurve and Compound shooters everywhere. But of course for a small family business like our it is easier to fight the big names in a niche market that they still don't understand, than getting a market share were they have tens of years of advantage in promotion and spread sales. And we don't have limbs to offer, yet. 
For instance, people here is asking me why I don't make compound bows. I ever answer that is not of course a technology problem, as I have made compounds in the past during my cooperation with Bernardini. The Skorpion I designed in 2007 with very variable draw lenght got quite good results locally. I remember Sandrine Vandionnant shooting close to 1390 Fita round with it . Riser from older Bernardini design, cam's designed by me, limbs made for us by W&W . Excellent short bow with very good performances for its time, but could not be competitive against US makers because of small production scale and unexisting marketing power. Never compound again, for me. 
But recurve limbs are coming, so who knows ....


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Sorry for digging up an old thread (not as old as archery shoes though). Vittorio, you mention a suggested 42lb OTF limit for the G2. Does that include the G2K also?

I have permission for a new riser. A treat, that my shooting doesn't yet warrant. But I won't say no. I can't say I agree with all of Carla's colour choices, but there is a matte grey for boring old me. The G2K is priced similarly (in Australia) to cheaper machined risers like WNS Vantage AX, Sanlida Miracle and less than big name mid-priced risers like Winex and Alero. I'd rather support a smaller manufacturer who actually comes onto a forum like this to help people.

I don't think I'll ever shoot more than 42lb, but you never know. I know what the response will be if I say I need another riser....maybe I should talk my way up to a G1 (I want a GT, but know better). :wink:


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

tassie_devil said:


> Sorry for digging up an old thread (not as old as archery shoes though). Vittorio, you mention a suggested 42lb OTF limit for the G2. Does that include the G2K also?
> 
> I have permission for a new riser. A treat, that my shooting doesn't yet warrant. But I won't say no. I can't say I agree with all of Carla's colour choices, but there is a matte grey for boring old me. The G2K is priced similarly (in Australia) to cheaper machined risers like WNS Vantage AX, Sanlida Miracle and less than big name mid-priced risers like Winex and Alero. I'd rather support a smaller manufacturer who actually comes onto a forum like this to help people.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever shoot more than 42lb, but you never know. I know what the response will be if I say I need another riser....maybe I should talk my way up to a G1 (I want a GT, but know better). :wink:


G2K is fully machined, no problem for it T 42#


----------



## tassie_devil (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you Vittorio, your willingness to support your products and help everyday archers like myself is why I would like to support a company such as Gillo. Better get my riser before you release the limbs and give me a real decision making problem!

James


----------

